# New Athlete Saying hi



## Rawgrip (Dec 10, 2007)

Just joined the forums, started posting and blogging , looks like a great community. 

A bit about myself i am strength athlete/coach, currently owning a training website and looking to learn more and help others.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 10, 2007)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

Rawgrip welcome to IM! 

we are glad you joined us, be sure to check out www.ironmaglabs.com

view our top selling ebooks


----------

